# Normality in Belarus. Heartwarming moment captured on video.



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2020)

I miss this from the real world. You know, people acting civilized, talking things out and maybe hugging it out. I know, I know what y'all say "No social distance! Coronavirus will spread like wildfire. Arrest them!!!" sure okay whatever, but I too am already so exhausted of the new "normal" that it's taking a toll on me as it is and I try not to get it to me.

Four months and seventeen days till we reach 2021.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 29, 2020)

I´d really love to see the true election results. Both the government and opposition have rejected a new attempt apparently.


----------



## notimp (Aug 30, 2020)

Belarus just barred journalists from AFP (french press agency), AP (associated press (US non profit)), BBC (british public broadcasting), ARD (german public broadcasting) and Radio Liberty (US equivalent to RT.. ) from working in country.  RT is still fine though.. 
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...g-pressure-grows-protesters/story?id=72702598

Whatever happens next will be interesting.. 

A deal for 'public pacification' was struck with russia. Russia apparently commited not to 'send in the tanks', but to 'help differently'. 

Oh and whose side are you on, if you post RT videos with happy people in here for no apparent reason?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 30, 2020)

notimp said:


> Oh and whose side are you on, if you post RT videos with happy people in here for no apparent reason?


Yeah I was gonna say...this is a really weird combination of anti-masker and pro-sham elections propaganda.  

If you want to go hug your trusted friends and family members, do it.  Nobody's stopping you.


----------



## notimp (Aug 30, 2020)

On the other side, prepping democratic revolutions also is a form of empire building. (Harmonisation, association treaties, becoming a candidate for integration, integration into a larger treaty organization (not always the end goal), ...)

I have to play my own devils advocate here... 
-

edit:
Oh, and when I start seeing videos of people in ski masks with rifles, to be deployed in your own country, getting hugged and kissed by 'a nation' - its time to post anti-fashist PR as well. 

Most effective one I know is a german song, so you have to make due with a translation of the lyrics. 





> You are really dumb,
> which is why you're doing so well.
> Hate is your attitude,
> your blood boils constantly.
> ...


----------



## notimp (Aug 30, 2020)

https://twitter.com/JF991/status/1300064890317606914

Apparently those are ACPs not tanks..


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 30, 2020)

Nowadays, any protester that doesn't wear a mask is stupid.

Look at all that stupid people. Stupidity kills, but not only oneself. Others too. We truly are the scourge of the world.


----------



## notimp (Aug 31, 2020)

Just a quick summery of what happened here.

OP couldnt identify propaganda video, even as lines of people were lining the street cheering on and kissing masked military men that were about to be deployed against their own people.

While Belarus struck a peacification deal with Russia, and two weeks later tanks (or ACPs) rolled into the the capital city.

While all western news outlets were barred from working in country, and the only comment that was made afterwards was 'people should wear covid masks, not wearing them will be the end of humanity'.


You two have to be payed trolls trying to destroy the conversation here. No one can be that dumb. How would this be even possible in general conversation. A: "Dude, russia is about to militarily intervene in another country after the US reduced presence in the region." B: "Yeah, I totally agree, not wearing Covid masks could kill us all."

What?

And thats not even going into that - more fashist propaganda with 'women of a nation' kissing soldiers in skimasks according to the OP here was 'what was missing from america/the UK'.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2020)

notimp said:


> You two have to be payed trolls trying to destroy the conversation here. No one can be that dumb. How would this be even possible in general conversation. A: "Dude, russia is about to militarily intervene in another country after the US reduced presence in the region." B: "Yeah, I totally agree, not wearing Covid masks could kill us all."


The content of the OP is a combination of the two topics (anti-social distancing/anti-mask and pro-fascism/pro-sham elections), the replies didn't derail it in that direction.  That's why I noted that it was weird, but no doubt intentional.  Kind of trying to lead our minds toward the conclusion that freedom requires fascism.


----------



## notimp (Aug 31, 2020)

Missed that part. Thanks. And sorry (a potential misapprehension is possible).


----------

